# A new friend for Maisie



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Poor maisie was left all alone after her little friend died, so I found her a new friend....Mini-Me !!!
She has very similar colouring.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

what a cute pair


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Good match, like the weaird ear last pic


----------

